# Log in lower mish on the Poudre



## rickg (Jun 27, 2005)

The is a big log across about 2/3 of the left channel below Ouzel. It is not tough to miss but there is a just submerged rock (at 3 feet) just above it that can trip up an unsuspecting boater (like me). I could see it being really dangerous for beginners. The safe route is to stay right of the island.

Rick


----------

